# The fate of Tarik Torgaddon[spoilers]



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So spoilers for _Galaxy in Flames_, minor spoilers for _Salvations Reach_ and very, very minor spoilers for _Know No Fear_, in that the latters spoilers won't really even spoil it at all if you read this ^^



So I'm just reading _Salvations Reach_ again(after reading _Know No Fear_) and have just got to the bit where the deamon ships arrive, namely _Tormageddon Monstrum Rex_. Now in _Know No Fear_ we see Erebus summoning forth deamons, deamons who were made from the gene seed sacrifices, one of them being Tarik. It's later on mentioned that Tarik is now known as Tormageddon. Co-incidence? Either way it's a truly tragic fate for poor Tarik.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

*agreed*

Exactly my thoughts! Poor poor Tarik - he didn't deserve such a fate! Or maybe tarik long dead - after all its a demon from a geneseed sample - not his soul!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I need to go back an read that but I would be suprised if Little Horus actually extracted his gene seed. He seemed shaken by having actually killed his brother. There was a battle raging around them and part of the building had collapsed. There would have been many other more easyly available bodies outside and near the landing sites. I guess for dramatic backstory it could have happened. The geneseed wouldn't have actually made Tarik into a deamon. It isn't the "soul" just a powerful genetic organ.

Doc


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

However Tariks very high unofficial rank might have great ritual significance. Much like the Tchure/Luciel shenanigans


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll grant you that plus one for it is a cool twist the Writer added for shock. But in the aftermath of Istavaan III I imagine the traitors had more imortant things to to than search the rubble for one body. I don't believe the Word Bearers were there and I don't see the Sons of Horus doing that to their own because they hadn't fell that far yet.

Doc


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Truly a shame, but the greater insult to Tarik's legacy is that cheesy name change.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

docgeo said:


> I'll grant you that plus one for it is a cool twist the Writer added for shock. But in the aftermath of Istavaan III I imagine the traitors had more imortant things to to than search the rubble for one body. I don't believe the Word Bearers were there and I don't see the Sons of Horus doing that to their own because they hadn't fell that far yet.
> 
> Doc


Wasnt Erebus hangung about at the time of Istvan III? (I dont really recall but the guy seems to get everywhere)


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yllib Enaz said:


> Wasnt Erebus hangung about at the time of Istvan III? (I dont really recall but the guy seems to get everywhere)


Yes he was but he stayed with Horus onboard his battle barge.

Doc


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't see it not being Tarik, it states that even Luna Wolf progenoid is amongst the other sacrifices and when Erebus is passed one he paused with it and says 'Tarik' before moving on. That and Toraggadon to Tormageddon. Too much emphasis on it for it to be co-incidental.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

even if it is his gene seed that wouldn't make the demon him. It has some DNA in it but there is more to a person than his/her cells.

Doc


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it would be a neat ending if Loken gets the chance to confront this particular daemon. The horror and shock value just reeks of poetic sadness. Especially if this happens on Terra itself.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

docgeo said:


> even if it is his gene seed that wouldn't make the demon him. It has some DNA in it but there is more to a person than his/her cells.
> 
> Doc


Indeed, but the gods are immeasurably powerful. It wouldn't be the first time they brought back an astartes who was already dead or as a deamon like entity.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Bit of thread necromancy here! But same thing as making a new thread really. 

So, further to all that I pointed out in my opening post, with another novel and a short, more evidence has come to light that I was right about Tariks geneseed being used and him soul being corrupted/used in some way. The first new bit of info came from _Betrayer_ when Argel Tal and Erebus are having a conversation and Argel Tal says:



> ‘Torgaddon,’ Argel Tal replied. ‘You used his flesh in that ritual. You summoned a dead man’s soul.’
> Erebus nodded. ‘Kor Phaeron first learned of the rite, through his own prayers. We–’
> ‘It doesn’t matter how.’ Argel Tal’s eye lenses burned with inner light. ‘You brought him back.’
> The Chaplain nodded, seeming to know, in his limitless patience, just where this was going.
> ‘I did.’


So theres the confirmation that it was definitely Tariks geneseed that he used, and more suggestion that he brought back his soul using the rituals to bind him or transform his soul into a daemon somehow. Then I also stumbled across this on Lexicanum, I don't own the latest BL anthology from the weekender, but this is what Lex has down for the short story _Luna Mendex_:



On Luna, Garviel Loken has become a recluse. His mind has not fully recovered from the horrors he witnessed on Isstvan III, and, after returning from his failed mission to Caliban, he has ignored Malcador's summons and devoted himself to restoring a garden in a forgotten dome of the Somnus Citadel. While waging an aggressive "war" on the aphids plaguing the garden, he is hailed by an unexpected visitor: Tarik Torgaddon, slain months ago on Isstvan III. Torgaddon cheerfully remembers being killed, yet insists he is there on Luna.
Torgaddon asks his old friend why he is moping in the garden when there is a war going on. Loken morosely says that he is an Astartes, not made to fight "in the shadows," as Malcador would have him do. Furthermore, he no longer trusts his own mind - as witness the fact that he is hallucinating a conversation with a dead friend.
Torgaddon says that Astartes are made to fight any war, and Loken has not forgotten the important things. He tells Loken to look again at the garden he has restored, and Loken is surprised to realise that he has unconsciously recreated the water park on Sixty-Three Nineteen, where he was accepted to the Mournival. Loken says the Mournival is dead, but Torgaddon says the oath he swore is not: to serve the Emperor above all primarchs, and to resist His enemies with all his strength.
Before Torgaddon disappears, Loken asks if his old friend is just a figment of his imagination. Torgaddon, deathly serious, says he feels real, and suspects that something terrible happened to him after he died, and only Loken can reverse it.
When Loken is alone again, he is visited by Iacton Qruze, bearing another summons from Malcador. To Qruze's surprise, Loken says he is ready to answer.


Once again, poor, poor Tarik. And going back to the daemon ship Tormageddon Monstrum Rex, it doesn't look as if Loken will succeed in saving Tariks soul either.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Bit of thread necromancy here! But same thing as making a new thread really.
> 
> So, further to all that I pointed out in my opening post, with another novel and a short, more evidence has come to light that I was right about Tariks geneseed being used and him soul being corrupted/used in some way. The first new bit of info came from _Betrayer_ when Argel Tal and Erebus are having a conversation and Argel Tal says:
> 
> ...


I can't see how his fate is bad, according to that conversation he's still the man he was.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I never picked up on that in Salvation's Reach. That's an evil way to write his ending Abnett! Really awesome at the same time. I can't remember, does the Rex get destroyed in that? It doesn't does it? It's left remembering knowing where the Ghosts have gone and on their tail?


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

docgeo said:


> even if it is his gene seed that wouldn't make the demon him. It has some DNA in it but there is more to a person than his/her cells.
> 
> Doc





Anakwanar said:


> Exactly my thoughts! Poor poor Tarik - he didn't deserve such a fate! Or maybe tarik long dead - after all its a demon from a geneseed sample - not his soul!


Here's the thing, though. The Black Library writers have hinted more than once at gene-seed being more than just an organ. At its subtlest, it is implied to be a vehicle through which personality traits of the Primarch are passed down. At its most overt, the short story 'Honour Among Fiends' describes the eyes of an Imperial Fists captain narrow in feint recognition as he is confronted by a Black Legionnaire who has been killing the Space Marines who have carried the same gene-seed as him since the Heresy itself.



Yllib Enaz said:


> Wasnt Erebus hangung about at the time of Istvan III? (I dont really recall but the guy seems to get everywhere)


It wouldn't even need to be Erebus, would it? Little Horus could have dragged Tarik's corpse out of the rubble after Loken got buried.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> So theres the confirmation that it was definitely Tariks geneseed that he used, and more suggestion that he brought back his soul using the rituals to bind him or transform his soul into a daemon somehow. Then I also stumbled across this on Lexicanum, I don't own the latest BL anthology from the weekender, but this is what Lex has down for the short story _Luna Mendex_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this short available? Typical BL with the LE-crap! >.<



Phoebus said:


> It wouldn't even need to be Erebus, would it? Little Horus could have dragged Tarik's corpse out of the rubble after Loken got buried.


One problem is that Tariks body was in Lokens possession in "Legion of One". One explanation could be that Loken found the body after the desecration perhpa.s


----------

